# Does your V have moles?



## Kailua

Just wondering if any of your Vs have moles on their face? Snickers has a mole right below his bottom eye lid and was planning on removing it or asking the vet about it. His mom has a few moles on her face...hereditary?! If you've encountered moles on your dogs what have you done?
Thanks


----------



## Vespasia

Hally does not have any moles that are visible over her coat. I would probably treat your V's moles the way a human should treat theirs - if it isn't impacting her vision or her ability to fully close her eye, just leave it alone. But watch for any changes in colour and/or size. I wouldn't rush out to see the vet, but it is probably worth having them monitor it at some point..I'd just show them the mole while I was there for another reason...Just my two cents!


----------



## tyler1998

I've noticed my puppy has several moles as well. I'm getting her 2nd set of shots this week, so I'll ask the vet about them while I'm there.


----------



## tyler1998

The vet took one look at the mole and instantly said it's nothing. It is the same color as her fur and has some hairs sticking out of it that look a lot like her wiskers. If yours looks anything like that I wouldn't worry about it. Otherwise, better get it checked out.


----------



## Mischa

Mischa has 5 moles. 2 on each cheek and one under her chin. I'll try to post a close up pic of them later. I wouldn't be concerned. My boyfriend's dad's chihuahua has a mole on each cheek too. They seem common.


----------



## chino777

I thought most V's have 5 moles, I know chino has 5
2 on each cheek and one under chin

Maybe it's random I'm not sure but they are fine nonetheless


----------



## Costas Mum

Yes five moles here too! 

I have attached a photo, you can just see the hairs of two moles.


----------



## Kailua

Thanks for your responses. Snickers has moles, but I guess I wasn't really clear. These are like "beauty marks". His is right below his left eye lid. I've attached pictures, but not sure if you can see it....


----------



## sarahaf

Rosie was smoother than the other pups in her litter. She does have one flesh-toned bump on her face, but not dark colored like what you are showing on Snickers.


----------



## barrel browner

Purdey has moles but not like snickers has under his eye just good old fashioned ones with hairs growing out of them 
BB


----------



## tyler1998

chino777 said:


> I thought most V's have 5 moles, I know chino has 5
> 2 on each cheek and one under chin
> 
> Maybe it's random I'm not sure but they are fine nonetheless


I counted Ruby's moles - she's got the same. 2 on each cheek and one under her chin.


----------



## sniper john

Mine has what I call freckles. The older she gets, the more she gets and the bigger they are. We don't worry about them, though one on her bottom eyelid we may get removed at some point if it gets bigger. For now the vet has no concerns. It's normal. What some are calling moles, all vizslas have.


----------



## NorwegianSnowbird

Kailua said:


> Just wondering if any of your Vs have moles on their face? Snickers has a mole right below his bottom eye lid and was planning on removing it or asking the vet about it. His mom has a few moles on her face...hereditary?! If you've encountered moles on your dogs what have you done?
> Thanks


Yes our Charlie has moles on his eyes on the lashline. Also he has them on his elbows and the soft portion of his chest. I think it's part of the breed. Before him we never saw moles on a dog. We have six total dogs of various mix breeds and ages, and none have moles except Charlie.


----------

